

Ask HN: what are the best (or your favorite) Western movies? - jwallaceparker

I&#x27;m trying to do a comprehensive study of the genre. Sci-fi suggestions are welcome, as I realize some movies are &quot;Westerns&quot; though they don&#x27;t take place in the old west.
======
a3n
The Wild Bunch.

Nevada Smith.

3:10 To Yuma, the original with Glen Ford and the remake with Russel Crowe are
both excellent. Original story written by Elmore Leonard.

The Magnificent Seven. Watch it with The Seven Samurai.

Once Upon A Time in the West.

True Grit, original and remake.

Blazing Saddles.

The Naked Prey. Movie takes place in Africa, but it's based on a true story of
the American West.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Colter#Colter.27s_Run](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Colter#Colter.27s_Run)
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Naked_Prey](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Naked_Prey)

[https://duckduckgo.com/?q=best+western+movies&t=canonical](https://duckduckgo.com/?q=best+western+movies&t=canonical)

------
dmullet
Any comprehensive study of the genre must include movies directed by John
Ford; and movies starring John Wayne. There will be much overlap in these two
sets. Wayne was not a versatile actor, but any study of The American Western
without significant attention to him would be incomplete. "Stagecoach" and
"The Searchers" are good examples of their early and later collaborations,
respectively. Howard Hawks' "Rio Bravo". Anthony Mann's westerns starring
James Stewart. More recent suggestions would include Lawrence Kasdan's
"Silverado" and Clint Eastwood's "Unforgiven".

------
sfrechtling
Tombstone. I didn't mind Django: Unchained as a riff on Westerns.

